
Apple suppliers aim to resume full production in China despite coronavirus fears - exposay
https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-suppliers-aim-resume-full-production-china-february-coronavirus-fears-2020-2
======
tpmx
Electronic component suppliers (e.g Distrelec) started sending "we're on top
of this, promise"-type emails to customers already.

My slightly informed guess: this will have a first peak in march or so, and
then a second one in the late summer/autumn.

